
Tell HN: The State of JavaScript Survey 2017 is Out - dabber
I couldn&#x27;t post the link directly because of HN&#x27;s deduper so I&#x27;ve opted to post it here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stateofjs.com&#x2F;<p>Clickable in the comments.
======
dabber
[https://stateofjs.com/](https://stateofjs.com/)

